# Would you...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spend a night in a House that was reputed to be Haunted? Say it was a stormy night, No electricity in the house, you were made to watch such films as *Night of the Living Dead, The Legend of Hell House, House by the Cemetary, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Haunting, The Evil Dead, etc.* before you went in and couldn't leave FOR ANY REASON before the sun came up, would you do it? Say you could carry five items with you what would they be?

Think before you answer. I know I will be!


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I would do it, just so I could say I did it.
As far as the five things that I would bring, well that's easy...

1. Bottle of strong alcohol. Can't have enough of it, and it may take a little of the edge off.

2. Radio (or my iPod). It runs on batteries, and may kill the time and take your mind off things.

3. A big ol' fattie. This way, any apparitions that you see may crack you up!

4. A lighter to light said fattie.

5. And lastly, I would bring a strong dosed sleeping pill. To knock my ass out in the event that I'm scared ****less!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I most likely be the serial killer... *giggles* and that is the truth but if not I most likely will not bring anything this way I don't have to worry about it in the end. Probably bring a knife or something but nothing more. I don't get scared easily even if I see some guy trying to kill me. lol... It takes more then that to scare me.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I would go, only if I had friends along. 

Items that I would take:
1. Beer, beer, beer and more beer.
2. Tons of food
3. Board games
4. A cross to ward off the evil spirits.
5. Some hot girls would be nice to.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had no doubt whatsoever that I would do it. The only thing I was having trouble with was what to bring. Here they are:

1. My wife. Lovely woman who has a quick wit and is just as much interested in finding out if there are ghosts as I am.

2. A cell phone. "Hello...Hungry Howies Pizza? I'd like to order your Crowd Pleaser Special. Yes. Definitely Delivery...!" 

3. A Radio with fresh batteries. Duh!

4. A cooler filled with my favorites: Coke, Vodka, Apple Pucker, Sprite...oh, ****! Just ALCOHOL!

5. A video camera. If such **** does exist, I want it ALL on film as IRREFUTABLE PROOF.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Given the right surroundings, I can scare pretty easily even though I find the existance of ghosts to be questionable. If I'm walking across my back yard from the shed to the house in the dark, all the noises in the woods around me scare me ****less.

I'd bring:

Yukon Jack
A TV
An XBox (to kill any boredom)
CD Boombox
AFI's Sing the Sorrow (I can listen to this over and over again without getting sick of it)

I'd have to pass on any weapons because as we all know from watching horror movies, the weapon you bring in as protection invariably becomes the instrument that brings about your own death.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm... this is a toughie -- but I'm pretty sure I'd know what I'd bring:


a Generator (in case the house lacks outlets)
my Playstation 2
Devil May Cry
one bag of chips
a flashlight

Man, that makes for a pretty sweet evening regardless of the surroundings.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, Tallee and might as well add Z in the mix; since there's NO ELECTRICITY IN THE HOUSE outlets, X Boxes, TV's--ain't gonna do **** for you, unless like C.T. you have the foresight to bring a GENERATOR.  

And Lilith...I don't even KNOW how to address your response. Are you sure you actually read what the thread was about?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn! I read that part too and promptly forgot it. Well, here's my revised list:


Yukon Jack
A TV
An XBox (to kill any boredom)
Gas Powered Generator (with a full tank of gas)
And to copy Sinister, a cell phone to order up some Chinese Food


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Helspont said:


> Well, Tallee and might as well add Z in the mix; since there's NO ELECTRICITY IN THE HOUSE outlets, X Boxes, TV's--ain't gonna do **** for you, unless like C.T. you have the foresight to bring a GENERATOR.
> 
> And Lilith...I don't even KNOW how to address your response. Are you sure you actually read what the thread was about?


lol... I just blocked out watching the movies part... Don't ask me why... To tired possibly that or just being retarded.....


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah I would do it for a fun adventure why not? Well being in a situation like that I would make sure to bring a friend to keep me company when we watch those fun horror movies that we are made to watch, and if there was no electricity I hope that battery used to run the tv last long enough for something's I plan to bring.

1. My Cd player and some of my fav rock CDs such as Acdc, Kiss, Metallica, and more.
2. A long lasting lighter just in case
3. If there is no power to run the tv I would have some games like scrabble, clue, monopoly and some cards.
4. I would bring some paper and color pencil and sketch
5. Bring a few books.
6. Oh and I can not forget the video Camera. 
7. And I almost forgot my Lantern so I can see in the dark


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh no! I totally forgot to include a television on my list! How else will I enjoy the warming glow of my Playstation 2, as I battle it out against a horde of demons as a kick ass Devil Hunter named Dante!?  

I guess I'll knock that flashlight off my list and replace it with a TV. Luckily the TV gives off it's own light.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Damn! I read that part too and promptly forgot it. Well, here's my revised list:
> 
> 
> And to copy Sinister, a cell phone to order up some Chinese Food


You guys are assuming anyone from the Chinese food place and pizza place will go near the house!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't go to a haunted house all by myself! lolz But hey, let's say someone gives me alot of money to go, well then I would bring these items:

1. a crucifix (  )
2. a flashlight
3. something to drink and to eat
4. books, including a Bible.
5. a gun... I know that would probably be useless if I see a ghost!


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I would definately go.My list of things to bring with me would have to be...
1.A big ass flashlight
2.Some strawberry-kiwi gatorade
3.Extra batteries
4.My friend Joey (or Davey Havok) 
5.My portable cd player & every AFI cd ever made (my favorite band!!!)


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

There is a dorm on the campus that a friend of mine lived in that is haunted. I've stayed there a few times and when I'm in the hallway or in the closet, I feel like I've being watched. Also when I'm in the bathroom. So yes I would. 

If I had to stay in a haunted place alone, I would bring a book and some music to keep myself busy.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm... very interesting lets see....

* beef jerky (gotta snack on something)
* one of those wireless laptop pcs (endless possibilities)
* My hubby (magiver*sp wannabe)
* Gallon of water (get very thirsty when being chased)
* some sort of sedative to relax


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hell, yeah!!!!

Thinks to bring.....
*camera
*flashlight
*sparebatterys
*gun
*my running shoes....in case the gun doesnt work!


----------

